# Sheep sponsorship, what do you think?



## secuono (Dec 28, 2018)

.oooooo


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2018)

What is the reason for someone to sponsor a ewe? Why would they give you money and what are the benefits to them? From a producer point of view, it sounds like financial  gain for little effort. From a sponsors point of view, why do that. Where would you advertise, where would your sponsors come from?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2018)

Would that fall under a herd share category? I know VA has herd shares but there are rules to follow.
Would this be a non profit?
I would look at the legal implications.

What exactly is the sponsorship for?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

I take it, that the original post was edited?

"Sponsorship" regarding different things is nothing new. Most of them are in fact just a version of the  _As Seen on TV_ "You can sponsor a hungry  child for as little as $.50 per day with your generous contribution"..
It's a type of donation. 
https://www.farmsanctuary.org/giving/adopt-a-farm-animal/sponsorship-benefits/

http://www.trailingofthesheep.org/sponsor-a-sheep/

An example of the pitch:
_
*What you get for your sponsorship fee:*
* A color photo of your sheep

* Your sheep’s biography

* 3 greeting cards featuring photos from the farm

* 2 shea butter sheep-shaped soaps

* 1 oz carded fiber

All shipping charges are included in your adoption fee!

Just choose between (any of the sheep) in photos._
Sound familiar?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 29, 2018)

I guess it was a not so great idea. Legal implications, non profit, picture of your adopted sheep..... we weren't fussing at you, just wanted to clarify and make sure you knew what you were getting into.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 2, 2019)

There are other situations where you send money to "buy" certain animals for indigent people in mainly Africa, sometimes in Malaysia, sometimes other 3rd world countries.  The idea is that the animal(s) bought are given to chosen families who then use the money generated by the sale of extra eggs, milk, meat, etc. to live on.  The owner family learns to work with the animals to generate food and income.  The next generation of animals are then given to other villagers on the list.  Ideally the entire village becomes somewhat self supporting, moving out of starvation and hunger.  The usual animals are goats, chickens, ducks, rabbits, sometimes a cow.  These programs can be a nice way for a starving family to feed itself.  This is not an ongoing sponsorship though, rather a one time gift of money to buy an animal(s) for a family.  The amount is set out in advance -  so much for a pair of chickens, a trio of rabbits, a milk goat, a cow, etc. - the amount goes up for each animal.

Is this what you are talking about? 

There are also sponsorship programs where animals are bought for underprivileged kids to raise for livestock programs, the feed bill is underwritten, etc.  I really don't like these programs because if the kid does not take proper care of the animal and has no stake in it ($$$) then they really don't learn anything.

Then there are the zoo sponsorship programs where you can sponsor an animal, name it, etc. in return for a specific amount each year to cover the feed and vet costs of the animal.

However if you find a program where you can get sponsorship money for your own farm animals, I have 4 adorable Dorper ewes, and 3 adorable Dorper rams that would be happy to send their photos and personal stories to some generous person who wishes to name and sponsor them.  One adorable Dorper ewe lamb would gladly give up the name bestowed on her by the 5 year old granddaughter of her owner in return for a sponsorship!  Rainbow Unicorn is rather a mouthful!

Let me know and I will let you know where to send the check!


----------

